# What material is the Intel Celeron CPU Core made out of?



## Eric (Jun 4, 2008)

Someone told me it was pure silver that weighed 1/2 oz. Is that true?

I have 10 of the Intel CELERON 128 Series CPU chips so I hope so.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 4, 2008)

Eric,

I just weighed an Intel Celeron CPU and it showed 9 grams.
That's about 1/3 ounce (not troy)

The core itself would probably weigh about 1/3 gram if that!

The answer to your question has to be no!

I don't think theres any silver in there anyway unless there is a minute amount in the solder holding the legs on?

Buzz


----------



## Eric (Jun 5, 2008)

Woww I am glad I read your post before I ended up paying US$20 for one. Some guy told me it was pure silver. I never realize how scandalous the scrap electronics market can be.

Thanx


----------

